

Ask HN: Review my startup, blogvio.com - vuzum

Blogvio launched publicly a few minutes ago, today, after more than 10 months of development and 50.000 EUR invested!<p>We&#x27;re by far still in beta, but we thought it&#x27;s good to start collecting real feedback from users world wide and improve the system and the concept.<p>We’re creating a platform for content distribution and I would be excited if you guys would let us know how we&#x27;ve done so far. We&#x27;ve iterated so much on the product design that I feel at this point we could just keep on doing it, or launch it. So we picked today and put it live!<p>I&#x27;m most interested in the Composition creation flow, if you guys find that easy and intuitive. 
Once we have this perfected, we can open our API for all users.<p>Any feedback and of course bugs found :-), would be very, very much appreciate it!
Have an awesome weekend! Hola from Spain! :-)  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogvio.com
======
sixQuarks
It looks like you've done a great job with the widgets, but the copy on the
site is very, very confusing.

Customizable "blank" for your website - this is confusing because it changes
from "widgets" to "utilities", etc. At first, I thought it was some sort of
web site editor that lets you change text on your page.

Who is the main user of your widgets? I'm assuming blog owners/publishers.

I think the headline should say something like:

"Easily integrate beautiful videos, galleries, and other widgets into your
blog or web site"

Talk to the user one on one. Use words like "You", "Your", etc.

What is the main value you provide? Make sure you state that as a benefit, not
as a feature.

that's my 2 cents

~~~
vuzum
What do you think of:

"Add beautiful widgets to your website."

It's as short and easy to remember as the current tagline. How does it sound
for a native english speaker?

~~~
sixQuarks
I think the word "widgets" may be confusing to a lot of people. It could mean
a lot of different things. I would actually spell it out and include "videos,
audio, images, and more..."

~~~
vuzum
It's explained in an animation, going through the words describing it:
players, galelries, and ends up on widgets. I believe that might work! :)

------
Armslong
\- I'm not sure what your main unit on the front page is supposed to convey.
To be honest, I don't even know if it loaded properly. which is pretty bad.
All I see is a huge blue background with one line of text on top and some
sliding text on the bottom. It doesn't tell me anything.

\- The icons on your footer are not obvious (except maybe for the contact and
twitter ones). I had to go through all of them from left to right to see what
each does. I'd suggest keeping the text permanently above the icons. You have
plenty of room there.

\- It seems to me like your FAQs could use a bit more info

\- You've misspelled CoffeeScript as "CofeeScript" on your careers page

Anyway, it looks like you have an interesting product here. Mult succes!

~~~
vuzum
Hi and thanks for the feedback!

1) It's a sample widget. Hit the widget word and it will loop through several.
Those will change as we release them so that we feature new ones constantly.

But I understand how it can be confusing.

2) The plan is to keep the user focused on the only thing that matters, the
widgets. We'll think this through.

3) Agreed! :)

4) Will check, thanks!

------
contextual
Clickable: [http://blogvio.com](http://blogvio.com)

I can't make heads or tails of it. I'm on my BlackBerry Q10 and nothing is
happening. I compliment you on the mobile version though.

~~~
vuzum
Oh, sorry had to mention it! We did stop the iPad version as it needs work on
the touch events. So it redirects you to mobile too.

On mobile you have what you've seen :-) so that we don't loose the users. It
wouldn't make much sense for them to use Blogvio there as the screen is small
for content creation.

